# Bacon Cheese Logs



## Roxy (Oct 25, 2007)

Bacon Cheese Logs:
 
1 lb. bacon, fried crsip and crumbled
1/2 cup pecans, chopped
1-8 oz pkg. cream cheese
1/4 tsp. garlic salt
1/4 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
4 drops Tabasco sauce
 
Combine all ingredients and shape into 2 rolls, 1" in diameter.  Sprinkle 1 teaspoon chili powder on wax paper and roll logs in it.  Wrap in wax paper and chill several hours.  Slice 1/4" thick and serve on crackers.


----------

